# Growth record



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just making a record of my shoals growth.....just figure I would share it with you as it would also give me a way to look it up later and update it for personal record. Below are the purchase dates and sizes they were measured at when they arrived. These measurements were taken before placed in the tank. I tried to measure them with the ole net in the tank method today, but they wouldn't have it...so I had to pull each one out one by one as quickly as possible, so these measurements are dead acurate...I even took pictures. Very stressful...which is why this is the first time getting an actual out of tank measurment since they were placed in the tank, and I don't think I will do it often due to the stress level. It would be nice if they were calm enough to let you put a net beside them in the tank, but it ain't happenin'...lol

Ternetzi 1/ Uraguay collection point/ green variant/ purchased Sept. 12, 2006 at 3.5"/ March 4, 2007 at 7.5"----Today well over 9"

Ternetzi 2/Argentina collection point/ yellow variant/ purchased Nov. 30, 2006 at 3"/ March 4, 2007 at 5.5" ***OWNED***

Ternetzi 3/Argentina collection point/ yellow variant/ purchased Nov. 30, 2006 at 3"/ March 4, 2007 at 6.25" ***OWNED*** (huge female full of eggs)

Piraya/ Orange color/ purchased Jan. 4, 2007 at 3.5"/ March 4, 2007 at 5.25"---Today over 7"

Cariba/ purchased Nov. 30, 2006 at 3"/ March 4, 2007 at 5"---Today over 7"

Wild Red Belly/ Peru collection point/ purchased Aug 22, 2006 at 2.5"/ March 4, 2007 at 5.5"----Today over 6"

Caribe/ purchased August 24, 2007 at 10"

Ternetzi/ green variant/ purchased Sept. 5, 2007 at +/- 7"----will get exact very soon.

I will get exact measurements again soon. Right now I am just eyeballing....but I can get very close to actual size just by guessing, and if I'm wrong, I will most likely underestimate. They were just transfered to the 200 gal about a month ago. I will try to get exacts with pics in the next month or so.

And for the record....my tern is the baddest fish I have evr seen.......super fast super gerthy growth....excellant personality, finger chaser, beautiful fish. Can't go wrong with the purchase of a Ternetzi.

new vid link


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

wow, great growth, congrats!...any pics?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

those growths arnt too shabby there leasure, could be better


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah...they could be better....but you have to realize all of these fish are wild....so came in sick...some had internal parasites.....it's not like we are dealing with captive reds that grow to 6-7" extremly quick. You never know how long these fish sat in holding tubs before export, and what kind of conditions they were kept under before I aquired them. I know some places breed carba in ponds down there, which can't be good. The wild red has grown the slowest by far, with the cariba a very close second. I always thought cariba would grow fast, but not this fish. I would like to see some others post thier growth, anyone else have fish bought around this time?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> yeah...they could be better....but you have to realize all of these fish are wild....so came in sick...some had internal parasites.....it's not like we are dealing with captive reds that grow to 6-7" extremly quick. You never know how long these fish sat in holding tubs before export, and what kind of conditions they were kept under before I aquired them. I know some places breed carba in ponds down there, which can't be good. The wild red has grown the slowest by far, with the cariba a very close second. I always thought cariba would grow fast, but not this fish. I would like to see some others post thier growth, anyone else have fish bought around this time?


relax guy, i was bugging you







....any ways, i got my caribe on the 23rd of feb. at 4" (got 5 of them) i will record they're growth just to join in on this....heres a bit of a dis-advantage i got, the caribe have been in a 15g (LFS) for around a year, grown maybe 1/2" since hes got them in this year span, had bad water quality, plus my caribe have a bunch of those dots that everyone made a big comotion about...so ill see how things go since they're in my hands now


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

lol...I wasn't getting worked up bro....simply stating who grew faster and who didn't. I have had great growth results....most of the fish have an 1" per month growth average....which is damn good in my opinion.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> lol...I wasn't getting worked up bro....simply stating who grew faster and who didn't. I have had great growth results....most of the fish have an 1" per month growth average....which is damn good in my opinion.


i know you were getting worked up, smoke a J..lol...i dont think 1" is that great in my eyes, maybe its because i expect more..who knows, any growth is good so...ill be looking forward to these updates with you


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

after a fish gets to around 4"...I personaly think 1" per month is good. I am thinking of keeping a few reds from the next batch of fry I get, and growing them out. Then I know for sure I can get a ton of growth from them. Good luck with your cariba.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> after a fish gets to around 4"...I personaly think 1" per month is good. I am thinking of keeping a few reds from the next batch of fry I get, and growing them out. Then I know for sure I can get a ton of growth from them. Good luck with your cariba.


thanks man, same to you, i figure this...if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most, and so should you, so should everyone, its all about the pristine conditions, food, and diet and the other secrets, lol...i also agree with you leasure that about the 4-5" range growth slows down quite a bit, looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW....That would be incredible growth....it might be possible.....but you would need one huge tank, and a very thin shoal to keep nitrates at an all time low. I have heard of 7-8" in 8 months, but never that fast....unless of course you are RB32...then...well, you know what happens next


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lol, yeah i do realize...even my buddy got rb's at smaller then an inch, he had about 20-23 when he 1st started, now he has 14, avg size is just about 4" for all of them (except a 4-6 smaller runts) and they're only in a 75g ...not to shabby, i say i could grow them quicker lol


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

1" per month is a good rate of growth especially if you can repeat 1" per month for month after month on a regular basis.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> 1" per month is a good rate of growth especially if you can repeat 1" per month for month after month on a regular basis.


id expect fish from 1" - 6" atleast anyone to grow it out in about 3-4 months TOPS, then if you can do an inch amonth til about 8" thats wicked i say


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I think 2" per month from 1" to 6" is pushing it.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> I think 2" per month from 1" to 6" is pushing it.


i dont think so one bit, i had a baby red in my 10g, i picked him up he was smaller then my pinky nail, could barely see him in the tank, i picked him up jan/5/07, when i gave him to a freind he was just a hair off 2.5" and that was roughly 5-6 weeks in span, thats in a 10g, imagine if they were swimming in atleast a 75..


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

From tiny fry to 1" or 2" is a different story then from 1" to 6" when it comes to average growth rate I.M.O.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> From tiny fry to 1" or 2" is a different story then from 1" to 6" when it comes to average growth rate I.M.O.


not really tho, he grew an inch and a half in not long at all, in not the greatest water conditions, eating once a day, and in a 10g...if i never had these caribe id buy a bunch of baby's just to do a growth rate experiment for this site...i truly believe it can be done easily, by lots of people..


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

well your caribe are only 4" now according to your sig so within the next 45 days you should be able to get them to 6".


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> well your caribe are only 4" now according to your sig so within the next 45 days you should be able to get them to 6".


did you read whats going on? i said from 1" to 6", not 4" - 6"...and i also stated that they have been in a 15g for roughly a year at the pet store, over stocked, under very poor water conditions, and limited feedings...im gonna push hard for that 2" in 45 days, just for you zippa, just for you


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes I read what was going on....You said fish should grow from 1" to 6" within 3-4 months tops..No specifications were made as to prior living conditions of the fish...Last time I checked 4" to 6" falls in the 1" to 6" catagory....That being said I just figured 2" growth in a month and a half wouldn't be out of the question for your caribe.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> Yes I read what was going on....You said fish should grow from 1" to 6" within 3-4 months tops..No specifications were made as to prior living conditions of the fish...Last time I checked 4" to 6" falls in the 1" to 6" catagory....That being said I just figured 2" growth in a month and a half wouldn't be out of the question for your caribe.


your correct, but maybe you dont understand....ONE INCH (got that part?) TO SIX INCH'S (got that part?) there was no break in the phrasing of those words when i did from an earlier response, meaning AT ONE INCH IN LENGTH TO SIX INCH'S IN LENGTH IN THREE TO FOUR MONTHS TOPS..


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes I got what you said and I said if you think they can be grown from 1" to 6" in 3-4 months(a total of 5" growth") Then 2" growth from 4" to 6" should be easy for ya in 45 days.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> Yes I got what you said and I said if you think they can be grown from 1" to 6" in 3-4 months(a total of 5" growth") Then 2" growth from 4" to 6" should be easy for ya in 45 days.


are you just trying to be stupid or...? once they reach a certain length (4,5,6 inch's) they start to slow down..correct?? i dont know why your trying to go against my skills


----------



## skittish razor (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats really cool the growth of your fish. congrats


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most
> 
> id expect fish from 1" - 6" atleast anyone to grow it out in about 3-4 months TOPS, then if you can do an inch amonth til about 8" thats wicked i say
> 
> are you just trying to be stupid or...? once they reach a certain length (4,5,6 inch's) they start to slow down..correct??


First off do not call me stupid....I fully understand the growth of a fish slows....I feel it slows when a fish reaches sizes of 5" or more....You on the other hand seem to think they should grow super fast from 1" to 6" before slowing....As you have stated numerous times in this thread... I don't see why you are getting so bent out of shape over me saying your 4" fish fall in that uber fast growth range of 1"-6" and you should have them to 6" in no time at all...I think leasure's growth rates are great and can vouch 100% that he has done an excellent job with them.

I'm not trying to "go against your skills" Just saying you should show us these rapid rates of growth with some of your fish before criticizing others.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most
> 
> id expect fish from 1" - 6" atleast anyone to grow it out in about 3-4 months TOPS, then if you can do an inch amonth til about 8" thats wicked i say
> 
> are you just trying to be stupid or...? once they reach a certain length (4,5,6 inch's) they start to slow down..correct??


First off do not call me stupid....I fully understand the growth of a fish slows....I feel it slows when a fish reaches sizes of 5" or more....You on the other hand seem to think they should grow super fast from 1" to 6" before slowing....As you have stated numerous times in this thread... I don't see why you are getting so bent out of shape over me saying your 4" fish fall in that uber fast growth range of 1"-6" and you should have them to 6" in no time at all...I think leasure's growth rates are great and can vouch 100% that he has done an excellent job with them.
[/quote]

never once put down leasure, hes a good guy, and those are good growth rates!!!!! i say what i feel is correct, and can be done...i apologize leasure for a possible thread de-rail, theres seems to be a thing you just dont get tho zippa man, theres a huge difference from grabbing a fish at one inch, compared to 4" under shitty living conditions....when you get a p so small, you can feed them atleast 5 times a day which will make them grow faster quicker, you can keep pumping them full of food and they will eat as much as possible, compared to at 4" being picked up from a fishstore from being couped up in a 15g with 15 other caribe, eating the very little they can get at...maybe you just dont see things like i do


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah you're right I am clueless when it comes to growing piranha's..My bad.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> after a fish gets to around 4"...I personaly think 1" per month is good. I am thinking of keeping a few reds from the next batch of fry I get, and growing them out. Then I know for sure I can get a ton of growth from them. Good luck with your cariba.


thanks man, same to you, i figure this...if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, *i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most,* and so should you, so should everyone, its all about the pristine conditions, food, and diet and the other secrets, lol...i also agree with you leasure that about the 4-5" range growth slows down quite a bit, looking forward to seeing your results
[/quote]
going by Icemans theory....a fish can get to 1" in 1 month.....3" by the second month5" by third month.....if growth slows at 5" to 1" per month....then by the fourth month a fish would be 6".......5th month 7"....sixth month 8"

Possible....but your conditions better be perfect


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

zippa said:


> after a fish gets to around 4"...I personaly think 1" per month is good. I am thinking of keeping a few reds from the next batch of fry I get, and growing them out. Then I know for sure I can get a ton of growth from them. Good luck with your cariba.


thanks man, same to you, i figure this...if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, *i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most,* and so should you, so should everyone, its all about the pristine conditions, food, and diet and the other secrets, lol...i also agree with you leasure that about the 4-5" range growth slows down quite a bit, looking forward to seeing your results
[/quote]
going by Icemans theory....a fish can get to 1" in 1 month.....3" by the second month5" by third month.....if growth slows at 5" to 1" per month....then by the fourth month a fish would be 6"......*.5th month 7"....sixth month 8"*

Possible....but your conditions better be perfect
[/quote]

could of conned me into that one, but i guess i didnt specify, at the 6ish inch range id think the growth would slow down quite sufficiently to a certain extent of maybe an inch every 3-5 months up to 8-9" then maybe like an inch a year...who know tho, and yes the conditions better be the best they can be


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> after a fish gets to around 4"...I personaly think 1" per month is good. I am thinking of keeping a few reds from the next batch of fry I get, and growing them out. Then I know for sure I can get a ton of growth from them. Good luck with your cariba.


thanks man, same to you, i figure this...if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, *i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most,* and so should you, so should everyone, its all about the pristine conditions, food, and diet and the other secrets, lol...*i also agree with you leasure that about the 4-5" range growth slows down quite a bit,* looking forward to seeing your results
[/quote]
going by Icemans theory....a fish can get to 1" in 1 month.....3" by the second month5" by third month.....if growth slows at 5" to 1" per month....then by the fourth month a fish would be 6"......*.5th month 7"....sixth month 8"*

Possible....but your conditions better be perfect
[/quote]

could of conned me into that one, but i guess i didnt specify, *at the 6ish inch range id think the growth would slow down quite sufficiently to a certain extent of maybe an inch every 3-5 months up to 8-9"* then maybe like an inch a year...who know tho, and yes the conditions better be the best they can be
[/quote]

Conflict in your story bro....you can't have 2 opinions....lol


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I grew a red from a solid 9 inches to a solid 10 inches in exactly 1 month....

I can feed a 1 inch red one night and see it grow the next morning...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> I grew a red from a solid 9 inches to a solid 10 inches in exactly 1 month....
> 
> I can feed a 1 inch red one night and see it grow the next morning...


you got some steroids or something that you feed your fish, or that salmon just does a huge part


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Don't mind the bikkering......that was a long long time ago......only bumping this for everyone to see.......so mention nothing of the above said.....if you do.....I will personaly go E-thug on you.......j/k

Anyways.......I updated on the original post on first page.

Ternetzi!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

yeah get those pics i really want to see the one from Uraguay where did you get it? i seem to be haveing problems finding a pic of one of these guys so if anyone can help me out that would be great!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

I was just reading this thread thinking where is RB32 chimeing in acting like hes cats mewo of fish keeping lol. Then as i got to the end there he was his fish grow so fast he can actually see them grow lol


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

febsalien said:


> yeah get those pics i really want to see the one from Uraguay where did you get it? i seem to be haveing problems finding a pic of one of these guys so if anyone can help me out that would be great!


yeah....I have many pics......honestly.....the Uraguay tern is the baddest mofo fish I have ever had or seen. Fastest growing most gerthy, best personality fish I have ever owned. IMO, nothing compares. I have seen tons of terns, mostly yellows from argentina, and none of them seem to grow quite like my fish. Maybe I just got super lucky and got the best possible fish I could have gotten. The fish was purchased from MA on sept 12 06 at 3"
This pic was taken when I first pulled them out to measure them about 4 months ago....fish is much much bigger now. ( also, very stressfull pulling the fish out like this. not recommended)








here is a link to a vid I made to see him in action when he was just a little guy






and here is a recent vid


----------



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

zippa said:


> Yes I read what was going on....You said fish should grow from 1" to 6" within 3-4 months tops..No specifications were made as to prior living conditions of the fish...Last time I checked 4" to 6" falls in the 1" to 6" catagory....That being said I just figured 2" growth in a month and a half wouldn't be out of the question for your caribe.
> 
> :rasp:


not imposible, i got my 6 rbp's at 1/2 inch and in 3 months grew to 6 inches, but i started them in a 125 gallon so it may have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

^^ thanks for that input. was that 6" growth recorded by eyeball??

not that it's impossible.....but damn


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

zippa said:


> if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most
> 
> id expect fish from 1" - 6" atleast anyone to grow it out in about 3-4 months TOPS, then if you can do an inch amonth til about 8" thats wicked i say
> 
> are you just trying to be stupid or...? once they reach a certain length (4,5,6 inch's) they start to slow down..correct??


First off do not call me stupid....I fully understand the growth of a fish slows....I feel it slows when a fish reaches sizes of 5" or more....You on the other hand seem to think they should grow super fast from 1" to 6" before slowing....As you have stated numerous times in this thread... I don't see why you are getting so bent out of shape over me saying your 4" fish fall in that uber fast growth range of 1"-6" and you should have them to 6" in no time at all...I think leasure's growth rates are great and can vouch 100% that he has done an excellent job with them.

I'm not trying to "go against your skills" Just saying you should show us these rapid rates of growth with some of your fish before criticizing others.
[/quote]

I agree with zippa here. Iceman you are theorizing growth and everything works in theory but not always in real life.

I've always had pygos and I find that Leasures growth rate are about the norm and I happen to agree with him that Ternetzis are the faster growers by far.

However, and this is not a put down, the growth rates will slow down after about a year. I have this current shoal for a year and a half maybe(never had any casualty, very lucky i guess) and they grew very fast the first year but their growth has slowed down significantly.

Leasure congrats on your great work. I'm afraid I can't join your experiment because I can't bring myself down to taking my fish out of the tank just to measure them.

Hater


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hater said:


> if i got say 8 baby reds at like 1", say lost 2-3 to aggression, i think i could grow them to 6-7" in 3-4 months at the most
> 
> id expect fish from 1" - 6" atleast anyone to grow it out in about 3-4 months TOPS, then if you can do an inch amonth til about 8" thats wicked i say
> 
> are you just trying to be stupid or...? once they reach a certain length (4,5,6 inch's) they start to slow down..correct??


First off do not call me stupid....I fully understand the growth of a fish slows....I feel it slows when a fish reaches sizes of 5" or more....You on the other hand seem to think they should grow super fast from 1" to 6" before slowing....As you have stated numerous times in this thread... I don't see why you are getting so bent out of shape over me saying your 4" fish fall in that uber fast growth range of 1"-6" and you should have them to 6" in no time at all...I think leasure's growth rates are great and can vouch 100% that he has done an excellent job with them.

I'm not trying to "go against your skills" Just saying you should show us these rapid rates of growth with some of your fish before criticizing others.
[/quote]

I agree with zippa here. Iceman you are theorizing growth and everything works in theory but not always in real life.

I've always had pygos and I find that Leasures growth rate are about the norm and I happen to agree with him that Ternetzis are the faster growers by far.

However, and this is not a put down, the growth rates will slow down after about a year. I have this current shoal for a year and a half maybe(never had any casualty, very lucky i guess) and they grew very fast the first year but their growth has slowed down significantly.

*Leasure congrats on your great work. I'm afraid I can't join your experiment because I can't bring myself down to taking my fish out of the tank just to measure them.*

Hater
[/quote]
yeah....I know. I try to do it when upgrading tanks, and like I said I only have done it once, and the next time will be when I move in a few months due to having to take the fish out of the tank to move the tank. I just couldn't help myself......seeing those amazing growth rates.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I wonder why Ternetzis grow way faster than other pygos?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

ASNXPS2 said:


> I wonder why Ternetzis grow way faster than other pygos?


Well they actually don't grow faster but they have insane appetite. Because of their appetite, they tend to leave all the other pygos in the dust.

Hater


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

way in the dust.....lol


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

"And for the record....my tern is the baddest fish I have evr seen.......super fast super gerthy growth....excellant personality, finger chaser, beautiful fish. Can't go wrong with the purchase of a Ternetzi."

this is why i started a ternetzi schoal, i hear this time and time again. also, my 5, 4-5" terns are less skittish and more active than my 4, 8-9" reds


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> QUOTE Leasure "And for the record....my tern is the baddest fish I have evr seen.......super fast super gerthy growth....excellant personality, finger chaser, beautiful fish. Can't go wrong with the purchase of a Ternetzi."
> 
> this is why i started a ternetzi schoal, i hear this time and time again. also, my 5, 4-5" terns are less skittish and more active than my 4, 8-9" reds


you will always hear that....terns are the shizzle


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

primetime3wise said:


> "And for the record....my tern is the baddest fish I have evr seen.......super fast super gerthy growth....excellant personality, finger chaser, beautiful fish. Can't go wrong with the purchase of a Ternetzi."
> 
> this is why i started a ternetzi schoal, i hear this time and time again. also, my 5, 4-5" terns are less skittish and more active than my 4, 8-9" reds


This is not a put down of other pygos because I have a super red that is incredible, it's my alpha in the tank and will not stop eating.

I think of this red as a super rednetzi.

In the end, aggresiveness will boil down to the fish itself. However I encourage people to buy Ternetzi and to comment on the differences.

Hater


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

agreed....I've seen some fast growing cariba as well......and all fish are diff.


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

my biggest pygo is a tern hes almost 4" and his brother is my smallest pygo and hes only around 2.5"... How odd..


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

ASNXPS2 said:


> I wonder why Ternetzis grow way faster than other pygos?


My three Ternetzis are outpacing my Caribes. I bought them all a month ago at 2 inches each and the Terns grew an inch so far and the Caribes grew about 3/4". The Ternetzis have a better appetite like someone on this thread mentioned.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

don't forget tp treat all new imports with 3 treatments of prazi as soon as they arrive at your door.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

just added another freakin' Ternetzi


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Just making a record of my shoals growth.....just figure I would share it with you as it would also give me a way to look it up later and update it for personal record. Below are the purchase dates and sizes they were measured at when they arrived. These measurements were taken before placed in the tank. I tried to measure them with the ole net in the tank method today, but they wouldn't have it...so I had to pull each one out one by one as quickly as possible, so these measurements are dead acurate...I even took pictures. Very stressful...which is why this is the first time getting an actual out of tank measurment since they were placed in the tank, and I don't think I will do it often due to the stress level. It would be nice if they were calm enough to let you put a net beside them in the tank, but it ain't happenin'...lol
> 
> Ternetzi 1/ Uraguay collection point/ green variant/ purchased Sept. 12, 2006 at 3.5"/ March 4, 2007 at 7.5"----Today well over 9"
> 
> ...


In 9 months your piraya grew from 3.5 to over 7"... In the 6 months I have had my piraya I got them from 2.5-3" to 6.5"


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> In 9 months your piraya grew from 3.5 to over 7"... In the 6 months I have had my piraya I got them from 2.5-3" to 6.5"


and your point isssss?????? Like I said bud....the tern is the one that has grown the fastest. Congrats to you growing piraya quick. But bragging was never that point for starting this thread....just a way to keep record and compare with others.


----------

